# Had the weirdest encounter just now



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I'm closing up the shop and right as I'm closing the door I was approached by two latino guys. They said they wanted to buy scrap copper, brass and pvc from me. They offered me $3/lb for brass. Now this is much higher than what scrap yards are paying right now around here so I found that suspicious. He kept asking if he could come in and see what I have. I told him no. I told him if he wants to come back tomorrow around 10 AM I could gather it up and we could work out a deal.

My thoughts are this is some kind of scam.

1. They are just trying to case the joint and are planning on robbing the place.
2. They are planning on paying with counterfeit money.

Thoughts?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

This happened at our old shop. They wanted to look around and see if we had anything. I think there is something going on with scrap in mexico. These guys were mexican as well. This was in st louis mo.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

What's the scrap prices these days for PVC?? Lol. Sounds like a scam.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

They were trying to lure you inside so they could rob you at worst and casing the joint most likely.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Answer "I already have an arrangement with a place where I bring my scrap. The money they pay me keeps me well-stocked with ammunition"


Encounters like that make you want to wheel back around the block once or twice on your way home; and getting a plate # and vehicle description if you can.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> So I'm closing up the shop and right as I'm closing the door I was approached by two latino guys.<snip>
> 
> Call the police tell them about the encounter ... Maybe a sting is in order ...
> 
> Maybe the police should stake out your shop. If their thought is to steal scrap -- what's next tools, truck?


----------



## sycamorebob (Sep 2, 2012)

If I asked them to come back tomorrow, I would tell them I will need to make copies of their driver license. I would get the tag number and let them see me do it.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks but no thanks.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I think this was brought up here before.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I had that also so I asked the guy why they wanted it so bad turns out they melt it down and make jewelry and sell it at craft shows and such


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Unless you were closing early, sounds like trouble showing up at quitting time when an owner is more likely to be alone.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

My response..."No copper, but plenty of lead"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are probably lucky .... if you would have shown them around you could have been killed.....

or they would have broken into your building last night


or worse yet you might have killed them and you know what that might bring down on your head......

stand your gound lawsuits, look how young these poor innocent mexicans are, they were just wanting to buy copper and you over-reacted when they pulled knives on you.......


and then the latino politicians might make an example of you.....get the president involved......ect......


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I would make sure they saw this before anything else was said! I don't allow anyone into my personal space when I'm in isolated areas.
S&W M&P Shield .40 w/ Crimson Trace Laser


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> My response..."No copper, but plenty of lead"


Hey, you can't have those in Kalifornia........:no:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Waiting on them to show now. Ill either be getting rid of some copper and brass....or some copper and lead.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting on them to show. If they do show, look forward to your post. :yes:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> Hey, you can't have those in Kalifornia........:no:


Wutchya talkin'bout...I lost those things in a boating accident...but yes we can they just have to be configured properly, plus those are especially evil cuz they are perfectly legal home builds from raw aluminum blanks aka "ghost guns"


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Wutchya talkin'bout...I lost those things in a boating accident...but yes we can they just have to be configured properly, plus those are especially evil cuz they are perfectly legal home builds from raw aluminum blanks aka "ghost guns"


We can buy 80% lowers here in Jersey. Except if you complete it into a 100% operational receiver thats a crime if you dont have a license to manufacture firearms. But I can go buy a finished lower at any gun shop. Stupid liberal inspired laws we have here. Must be nice to live in free america. At least cali residents can get ccw. No chance of that here for anyone except law enforcement. Right to bare arms denied.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with Master Mark; my first thought was to lure you inside and kill you. Maybe I watch too many crime files shows, but that is how it goes down, they get you inside and draw down on you for a robbery. Then some will kill you to eliminate any witness. If some joker is jonesing for a fix really bad, they'll kill you for $5.

Protech, get video cameras mounted around your shop.

edit: or if you can't mount the cameras immediately, get signs posted stating "Premises being videotaped 24 hrs. a day." with a picture of a camera on the sign. Since your post stated they kept trying to get you inside, that is a red flag.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> We can buy 80% lowers here in Jersey. Except if you complete it into a 100% operational receiver thats a crime if you dont have a license to manufacture firearms. But I can go buy a finished lower at any gun shop. Stupid liberal inspired laws we have here. Must be nice to live in free america. At least cali residents can get ccw. No chance of that here for anyone except law enforcement. Right to bare arms denied.


Yea the 80%'s caught on like wildfire out here thanks to a gun shop in San Diego who really flaunted how easy they were to complete. I milled mine back in 2005 from literally aluminum blocks, the build parties out here "come on down and press a button on our CNC machine" really got outa hand, I like the challenge of hand finishing with jigs, drills 'n'taps. Fortunately we don't need a manufacturing license to complete, don't even need a serial #, however senator De Leon has proposed new legislation that will require a serial # be applied. Our 2nd amendment rights are being attacked with ferocity, I am an avid shooter and have been emailing and calling state legislators daily as they are moving these bills forward. We just starred having to register newly purchased long guns so they're slowly chipping away but I still must do my part and be as vocal as can. If you wanna hear flat out blatant lying to push an agenda you tube search senator de Leon and watch his press conference and how he describes standard semi auto rifles EBR's it's a joke. COME AND TAKE IT!


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

its our last defense against this oppressive government.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Usually takes one guy to buy copper from you. Two showing up and trying to get you inside is suspicious. Make sure they see the gun.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We had a gun debate a while back on here thanks to a thread about packing while you work. There are a few idiot guns are bad people on here, hopefully they don't chime in


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope the OP's absence is due to his being busy and that he is okay. 

PT - if you are okay, shame on you for leaving us worrying.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea the 80%'s caught on like wildfire out here thanks to a gun shop in San Diego who really flaunted how easy they were to complete. I milled mine back in 2005 from literally aluminum blocks, the build parties out here "come on down and press a button on our CNC machine" really got outa hand, I like the challenge of hand finishing with jigs, drills 'n'taps. Fortunately we don't need a manufacturing license to complete, don't even need a serial #, however senator De Leon has proposed new legislation that will require a serial # be applied. Our 2nd amendment rights are being attacked with ferocity, I am an avid shooter and have been emailing and calling state legislators daily as they are moving these bills forward. We just starred having to register newly purchased long guns so they're slowly chipping away but I still must do my part and be as vocal as can. If you wanna hear flat out blatant lying to push an agenda you tube search senator de Leon and watch his press conference and how he describes standard semi auto rifles EBR's it's a joke. COME AND TAKE IT!


Yeah I watched that clip about Ghost guns. I laughed my ass off when the idiot said "this is a ghost gun it can shoot a .30cal 30 round clip in 1/2 a second" or something like that. Although its not really funny. People with no gun knowledge should not be permitted to introduce gun legislation. It was obvious he knows nothing about "scary black rifles". And what is that thing living on that guys head. I want to take a buzzer to his scalp! You guys are as screwed as we are with these dummycrats writing the laws. I'm on the CalGuns mailing list somehow even though I live 3000 miles away. I also saw that sheriff's dept in LA county must now accept CCW permits. I'm vocal in my state as well and an avid shooter. I only support pro 2A candidate's, and I'm an active member of one of our grassroots 2A organizations here. Since the NRA stopped wasting money to fight a no win battle in our state years ago. I email and call whenever the liberals try pushing their anti american garbage on us annually. http://www.youtube.com/embed/iJmFEv6BHM0?html5=1&fs=1


Agreed! Molon Labe!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

a long while back i had some dumbass pull into my parking lot in a beat up station wagon wanting to buy my all copper and brass from me......all the guys were there at the time so there was no real threat or danger..


he wanted me to give it to him so he could go weigh it and then he would come back and pay me a good price after it was weighed .........somewhere off the property:laughing::laughing:


I laughed at him and asked him if he was actually serious...... 


dufus said.......duohhhh you can trust me......:laughing::yes:


I just turned around and walked away ......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah Im fine. Not sure what their deal is. Called him yesterday morning and he dropped his offer to $2/lb.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Protech said:


> Yeah Im fine. Not sure what their deal is. Called him yesterday morning and he dropped his offer to $2/lb.


Good to hear...I'm sure now that his original plan of grab what he can quickly failed he now offered a realistic number.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> Yeah Im fine. Not sure what their deal is. Called him yesterday morning and he dropped his offer to $2/lb.


Glad to hear you are fine. :thumbup:

I know your stance on guns, so I know you know how to handle yourself. Great to read nonetheless.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

If it sounds too good to be true it probably is


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Most of the time they have someone very good at guessing the weight of your scrap and they tell you it weighs less then it actually does. Then they make you an offer on the lower than actual weight. We see those kind of people all of the time around here and they are usually in a very nice rig.


----------

